# Horn or Hornless trail saddle ?



## Celeste

I like a horn. You can tie stuff to it. I like to use a saddle horn bag.


----------



## roanrider

Just bought a hornless endurance saddle to use, I have been using a Western trail saddle up until, I always preferred to tie my things to the back, they always seem to get in the way on a pommel bag, or come off when we are moving faster than a walk. There are ways to attach things to a hornless saddle.


----------



## Darrin

I love having a horn and would never buy one without. I also know plenty who don't have a horn and are just as happy. Just personal preference is all. 

I do know a couple of people who have come out of the saddle after buying a hornless saddle. Horse acts up, they make a grab for the horn and ummm, miss which ends up with them on the ground. Just be aware it can take a few problem times to learn to grab something else.


----------



## Celeste

My saddle horn has prevented a few falls for sure.


----------



## Silent one

I spent my first few years as a child riding bareback, didn't have a saddle. So I didn't have a saddle horn to grab! 

I love my hornless saddles, those saddle horns make me nervous and I feel like they are in the way. I really never did learn to grab one at any time, so even if my horse acts up I wouldn't use it. And I'm always afraid if an accident happens that thing will poke a hole in me.


----------



## smrobs

I've always had a horn and I couldn't imagine having to go without one for any length of time at all. Not only do they function as something to hang things from (IMHO, much easier to get a water bottle out of a horn bag than to have to turn around to get one out of a saddle bag when you're moving), but they can also work well as an "oh-s***" handle and they give you something to stabilize yourself when navigating rough or steep terrain.


----------



## QOS

I rode bareback as a teenager - but I didn't really trail ride - I was just going around the neighborhood but when I did ride in a saddle it was a western with a horn!

When I got my horses three years ago I started with a Billy Cook Trail saddle and then got an Aussie with a horn. I couldn't imagine not having one if I needed it. Well, I got a horn in the gut going up a steep hill, my fomer gelding bucked out twice when I asked him to slow down. The hematoma in my gut was HUGE, immediate and painful as all get out. I felt like I had been stabbed. We walked slow all the way back. Even the following week a trot was too painful. I have got it in the gut a few times with that horn but not that bad. I then bought a hornless Aussie and I liked it.

I bought a custom AMTS for Biscuit last year with a horn. I liked having places to hang stuff but when going up hills or ducking under limbs the horn would interfere. I was training Biscuit for Endurance and I just got in a new AMTS Renegade Endurance saddle with the slim pommel - not horn. I haven't even put it on him due to pouring rain this week but I have enough D rings on the pommel and front and bar things on the cantle along with 4 ties on each side. I don't think I will miss the horn - if I need to grab a hold of something I can grab the slim pommel. 

Here is my new saddle - I hope to get it on Biscuit this weekend. This picture was taken before they added the D and O rings and the cantle bars.


----------



## GoWithTheFlow

I've always been scared I'd get gutted by the horn ,or worse ....LANDING on it ! It happened to my "step" aunt who is only a few years older than me . She had bled so bad she had to go to the ER . It was a tall slim horn on a barrel saddle .

I learned how to ride in a english AP saddle . I ride bareback alot ,so I really don't grab the horn at all . I go for the mane .Thank the Lord my horses all have long thick manes !

BTW I'm adding bucking rolls ,no matter what saddle I get .


QOS -I looooove your new saddle !


----------



## Haileyyy

I have a hornless trail saddle, and I love it! It is so much easier to move around in (up or down steep hills, dodging branches, jumping small logs if I have to) without catching a horn in the gut. I was about 10 when I bought it, and my mom made me save up every last dime for it. She also made sure that I got a saddle that would be large enough so when I was an adult I could still use it. I worked my butt off to get it, but it was totally worth it!

Circle Y Saddles - Expedition Flex2® Trail Saddle

I have the 16" seat, with walnut colored leather. 

The good thing about not having a horn is that no body wants to ride in my saddle lol


----------



## QOS

Thanks GoWithTheFlow. I was hoping to go out to the barn this morning - OMG we have had Noah and The Ark type rain this morning. Maybe this afternoon or tomorrow I can get out there and give the saddle a go. 

I still have a little "egg" in my stomach where I hit the horn. Initially it was the size of rolled up tube socks - it took up one whole side of my abdomen. My cousin is a ER director and I went to see her and she insisted on seeing it - she then INSISTED a doctor look at it. It was not pretty and it was painful. I switched to the Aussie hornless and loved it. I recently purchased another Aussie hornless as I had sold the other two when I got my first AMTS. I was so sorry I sold it and will not be selling my new one. I got it when i was having this saddle made so I would have something to ride in. I love Aussie saddles but they do slip on my horse like crazy if you are mounting from the ground!


----------



## Celeste

Haileyyy said:


> I have a hornless trail saddle, and I love it! It is so much easier to move around in (up or down steep hills, dodging branches, jumping small logs if I have to) without catching a horn in the gut. I was about 10 when I bought it, and my mom made me save up every last dime for it. She also made sure that I got a saddle that would be large enough so when I was an adult I could still use it. I worked my butt off to get it, but it was totally worth it!
> 
> Circle Y Saddles - Expedition Flex2® Trail Saddle
> 
> I have the 16" seat, with walnut colored leather.
> 
> The good thing about not having a horn is that no body wants to ride in my saddle lol


This is almost the same saddle that I have except I have a horn. Mine is working out well. When I first got it I didn't realize that it had the 3/4 rigging that puts the cinch way further back than my regular western. I almost sent it back because it sat up funny on the horse. Now that I actually know how to work it, I like it.


----------



## englishaqh

For trail, I wouldn't mind the security of the horn. It gives something to hold onto, and like the other person said, it does provide a "hook" if you need to attach something. However, you should ideally go with what you will be most comfortable in. If the horn gets in your way (it has stabbed me in the stomach before going uphill lol) maybe you'd be more comfortable without one.


----------



## QOS

Here is my new hornless slim pommel saddle. I FINALLY got out to the barn. The arena was sloppy wet but Biscuit and I rode around a few times to check out the new AMTS. I love it and can't wait to ride the trails in it.


----------



## Celeste

I wish I could hit the like button more than once on Biscuit and his new saddle!!


----------



## QOS

Hahahaha that is funny Celeste. I had my butt in the saddle no more than 3 or 4 minutes. I am hoping to go out in a few hours and ride. It is just so wet and muddy here. We are supposed to go riding up at Ebenezer next weekend. I won't be able to go until Saturday afternoon. I am making a huge LSU stadium cake - complete with working lights. I am hoping to be riding up in the hills Saturday afternoon though!!


----------



## GoWithTheFlow

Let me know QOS how you like the endurance saddle ! Biscuit looks awesome in his new threads !


----------



## QOS

The other AMTS I had was an endurance model but with a horn....this one is a little more chooshie though....I'll let y'all know next week how it rides. Can't wait to get out!!


----------



## Silent one

QOS - That saddle looks a great deal like my Bighorn and I love it. Enjoy!


----------



## MyBrandy

I have 2 trail saddles. 1 is Tucker High Plains saddle with short wide horn, I actually use it for speed games as well as trail riding because the fenders are more forward hung and the swells are nice and wide, the cantle is 5" tall so this saddle really keeps you in.. not to mention the cushioning for your tush is legendary with the Tuckers 

My second trail saddle is this Big Horn endurance saddle with this gel cushioning - very comfy saddle, the leather is buttery soft since being new (have had it for 2 years now), it's got flexible bars and so far has fit EVERY horse I put it on, that included mutton-withered superwide QH tank built mare and my skinny small shouldered Saddlebred gelding that has very prominent withers..
It looks like this:
http://kandssaddlery.com/product_images/57/808_809.jpg

I would not give these up for anything.. great saddes


----------



## Jolly Badger

I currently own/ride in a Tucker Cheyenne trail saddle. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the saddle. It's beautifully made, it's well-worn and has traveled many, many miles in all kinds of weather. I love everything about it: except for the fact that it has a horn. 

Maybe it's just because I grew up riding hunter/jumper, but I don't like that kind of bulk in a saddle. Balance should come from yourself - your body position - not the tack you're using. If you need a horn to feel "secure," you need to work more on your own balance. 

I just have no "use" for a saddle horn and feel like it gets in the way more often than it is helpful. If we're climbing a steep hill, or if I have to lean forward to duck under a branch, I'd rather not have to deal with the horn even being there. 

Yeah. . .it is something to hang horn bags from, but my front saddle bags attach to the d-rings and pommel so (again) the horn is just kind of there.

My next saddle will not have a horn.


----------



## GoWithTheFlow

My horn is just kinda "there" too . Since I ride bareback , I have pretty darn good balance . IF I need to grab something in a "oh crap!" moment ,it's the mane .

I think I'm going with a AMTS Renegade Endurance saddle as my next saddle .


----------



## QOS

LOL be sure and tell Staci I sent you!!!

Last year I was riding in Louisiana and one of the ladies there was riding in an AMTS black Renegade Endurance. She loved hers too!


----------



## Arab Mama

I know people who have gotten hurt on horns and others who won't ride without one. I love my Aussie saddle also and the polleys and deep seat really make a horn unnecessary. As long as you have a good deep seat, that should help keep you in place even in some of the worst spook or startle episodes.


----------



## goneriding

I wouldn't mind a hornless saddle but all of the ones I like have horns go figure. My pommels will fit on a hornless saddle as well if they have an opening for the Velcro straps to go through. Not all hornless saddles have an opening.


----------



## Cacowgirl

QOS-what a nice saddle! Really looks comfortable & looks nice on Biscuit, too. Congratulations! Hope the weather co-operates soon & you get some trail time.


----------



## QOS

It is raining AGAIN right now. Ugh. It would be great to get 1" of rain a week - but 1" or more every day is making for sloppy or no riding. 

I rode in the arena yesterday and Monday. It does have a cover but it is not an indoor arena. I made a short ride Sunday up at Ebenezer park. My feet went numb so I didn't ride but 1.5 miles. I changed the endurance stirrups to standard western stirrups and rode Monday and yesterday without my feet going numb. I liked the saddle - it just needs to be broke in and more conditioning in the fenders. I ordered Bick 4 conditioner and hope it should be here in a few days.


----------



## iequat8

I grew up riding bareback, then huntseat, so I never learned to use a horn. I have a Specialized Saddle now and I love it.


----------



## QOS

I was able to get out for a short ride today and the saddle is getting more comfortable with each ride. I ordered the Bick 4 conditioner and am going to work at getting the fenders softer and getting rid of the squeak. I like the no horn too - but it does have a place to grab hold of it I need it. It isn't very heavy either and I really like that!!!


----------



## HagonNag

I ride an eli miller endurance saddle without a horn and with crossfire rigging. Ever since my husband bruised his lungs on his horn, I've been leery of them and since I don't rope cattle, I figured I could do without it. Jim hurt himself out riding...but it was the next day that he thought he was dying! The ER doctor said it was exactly the same injury that people in car accidents walk away with...and fall over dead the next day. He bruised the inside of his lungs on that horn. I'm quite happy without one.


----------



## QOS

Poor guy!!!! Glad he didn't keel over dead HagonNag!!!! 

I got in the Bick 4 conditioner this morning and I have conditioned this saddle. It is squeaky but I guess that is to be expected with a new saddle.


----------



## Heelsdown

HagonNag said:


> I ride an eli miller endurance saddle without a horn and with crossfire rigging. Ever since my husband bruised his lungs on his horn, I've been leery of them and since I don't rope cattle, I figured I could do without it. Jim hurt himself out riding...but it was the next day that he thought he was dying! The ER doctor said it was exactly the same injury that people in car accidents walk away with...and fall over dead the next day. He bruised the inside of his lungs on that horn. I'm quite happy without one.


This is so very scary. I've become more and more leary of saddles with horns. Obviously certain disciplines like roping need them. But most trail riders I go with have horns and it's really not necessary. Going up a hill I lightly bumped my stomach on the horn and man it hurt! 
I've read stories about people who were practically impaled on the horn and a lot of stories of women getting their bra stuck on it, getting them stuck on a freaking out horse.

It's just something I don't need so why deal with it. I love the Abetta endurance saddles. I've read great things about them and they are so affordable. I also love the pricier Circle Y hornless saddles as well.


----------



## Darrin

I talked with a guy who was impaled on his horn but it was one of those metal horns that was six inches long with a round knob on top about one inch across. Normal horns can certainly cause bruising but it would have to be some impact to actually cause major damage. I don't think my horn can do more than bruise, it's four inches across.


----------



## Customcanines

I rode jumpers when I was young, but when I decided to trail ride now (40 years later trail riding sounds much safer LOL) I started looking for a big old western saddle. Then I came across a used endurnce saddle and I sat in just for the heck of it. It was sooo comfy andI liked the lighter weight for my baby girl so I ought it. She andboth love it, and I don't miss the horn at all . I figure if I have to jump something on the trail, it will be much safer, You can't see it very well, but here is a picture of it with my daughter riding


----------



## Haileyyy

I -finally- have a decent picture of my saddle. This was right before a 6 mile trail ride up and down some crazy hills with narrow paths. It was really comfortable, and not having a horn helped me duck under low branches a few times as well as not getting hit in the gut going up steeper hills.

My sister was feeding him combos and bugels(sp?) before the ride and he was focused on her, so it made for a nice picture 

http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r566/haileyfichter/6392b909.jpg

I know the picture is going to be big because I am using my iPad, so sorry ahead of time, and I posted it in a link because of that. I don't know how to resize it on an iPad without loosing the picture quality...


----------



## QOS

very nice!!! My cousin loves Circle Y...I have rode in one of hers once....It was pretty darn comfy


----------



## lsdrider

Haven't rode a horned saddle in 3 years. 

Don't pretend to be a cowboy no more so it ain't missed. 

Been on some some cantankerous ones too.


----------



## Haileyyy

QOS said:


> very nice!!! My cousin loves Circle Y...I have rode in one of hers once....It was pretty darn comfy


Thanks! I love my Circle Y! We also have a Circle Y barrel saddle, and it is pretty comfortable as well. Definitely a cheaper, quality saddle!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Darrin said:


> I talked with a guy who was impaled on his horn but it was one of those metal horns that was six inches long with a round knob on top about one inch across. Normal horns can certainly cause bruising but it would have to be some impact to actually cause major damage. I don't think my horn can do more than bruise, it's four inches across.


I know a man that broke his pelvis on a "normal" horn...and he was only walking at the time. His horse spooked and then fell. 

Tha saddle that fits my Rocky best has a horn and I plan to take it to a shoe shop to have the horn cut off and new leather put on.


----------



## hemms

I absolutely adore my new barrel saddle on the trail. After 3 years of my dressage gear sliding around with every hill, I'm in heaven. The supple fenders haven't caused me one minute of knee or ankle grief and the seat is secure. I have already impaled myself, leaving a pretty decent bruise below my belly button, but that was on our first hardy sandhill climb. I've been cautious since. We've also been dabbling in some backyard shows this summer, in which case I've obviously been grateful to have the horn. For the last 10+ years, I've been strictly trail riding (except for our little dressage lessons) and would not have missed a horn at all. Given my recent little amateur show bug, I guess I'll live with it, lol.

The quality of this saddle is stellar. Barring any catastrophe, it is my last one, horn 'n all.


----------



## Failbhe

I have a synthetic Abetta hornless trail saddle - I love it. I wanted something very lightweight, and when the one I liked was available either with or without I decided to try without. I've always used a saddle with a horn, but I've always tried not to grab it and I've ridden bareback a lot so I thought I'd be ok without one. It still feels a little bit strange, but I'm getting used to it and don't regret going without the horn. 

I got a horn to the crotch on a bucking horse once... no serious injuries, but it sure didn't feel good. I'd be singing soprano if I was a guy... :shock:


----------



## QOS

OMG that must have hurt - like falling on your brother's bicycle when you were little. GAAAAAAAA.....AGONY


----------

